# Some new work!!!



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Pro-Choice










Baby Blanket










Close Up



















This is huge collaborative work, takes up a big piece of wall, had to be drilled in. Its on masonite, with layers of painted cardboard.










Close up of my half









This is an approximately three inch deep space I left, with a big paper mach? heart.

Thats all for now!


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

wow these are great!

The heart one is a great idea.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

hey thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I like them as well. Thanks for posting them. =)


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

you are most welcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I want your baby within a baby =P... lol.


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

that piece was meant to support pro choice on abortion. It represents young girls who are molested by family members, strangers, or whoever and get pregnant really young and either the baby will have no father, the child will be a product of incest, etc. etc. etc. and I believe in that case that abortion should be accepted, also it was done for an assignment for school.

You can have it, if you're willing to shell out the dollars.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

An interesting way to get your point across? I prefer images to words myself due to being dyslexic. I?m pro choice myself? although life and death should have some boundaries in the hands of humans? yet as people take lives? they also save them? so it?s some what balanced? in the end? ignorance is not blissful in a long-term respect.

Thanks for the offer of sale... yet it wouldn?t be suitable for my bedroom wall? it just isn?t the right colour? :wink:


----------

